# WY Elk hunting.... Anyone?



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I have a tag left to fill and will be leaving Fargo on Tuesday.... The guys that hunt with me won't make the trip... If you have a tag and want to roll with and share some costs I am looking for a partner.

I have everything we will need.

I have a top notch spot, we saw about 7 bulls over 300 bow hunting this fall.

Have footage of one that will go about 380! Shoot me a PM if interested!

Mike


----------

